# "Your Top Reported Issue" Issues



## af_1132 (Sep 26, 2016)

I would really like for Uber to make a few tweaks to the way ratings are handled and communicated, with the general goal of MORE communication. 

Here is an example:

Occasionally, on the ratings sub-menu, I see a notification of "Your top reported issue" in the Rider Feedback section. I, of course, being a relatively new driver, want to know more details about this report, so I click on Rider Feedback. What do I find under the "issues" tab? Nothing! The reported issues also do not appear on the ratings report summaries we receive one a week. Has this ever happened to anyone else? Am I missing something? I don't think I am that far off in wanting to know on which trip the rider left the negative feedback, at least. 

Secondly, Uber does not currently make it possible to check anything about your ratings on the website except your current value. You cannot find anything regarding your ratings report summaries or reported issues on the website. You would think that information, if it is on the app, would be available on the website once you log in. 

If Uber would like to improve my rider service so as to improve the overall rider experience, they need to provide more detailed and transparent feedback from riders. If they want it to remain anonymous, then they can easily not include rider name information.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

af_1132 said:


> I would really like for Uber to make a few tweaks to the way ratings are handled and communicated, with the general goal of MORE communication.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahahaha funny. Screwber cares about its billions and kissing the pax ass.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

af_1132 said:


> I would really like for Uber to make a few tweaks to the way ratings are handled and communicated, with the general goal of MORE communication.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> ...


Uber is far too busy developing spyware for your phone,and developing self driving cars to do what we pay them to do.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

For those of us who started with uber 1-2 years ago, know there used to be an easier way to check ratings and figure out who might have dinged you. Before there had a way to look at ratings by ranges, like 1-day, 7-day, 30-day, and 365-day ranges. They took that away.

Soon we will probably not even be able to see our rating. The less we know about earnings and ratings, and the more we blindly uber drive, that's what uber wants.


----------



## af_1132 (Sep 26, 2016)

If Uber really only cares about the company's net worth, which I heard was now north of 16 billion, then how long will it take until there are enough lawsuits, driver strikes, disgruntled riders, and general negativity to either cause Uber Technologies to crumble or switch to 100% driver-less cars, regardless of the downsizing that will occur? A company's net worth alone is not enough to save it from any and all eventualities. What will the countless drivers do who now rely on their Uber income to support their families?

If we do appreciate the extra or full income we receive from driving with Uber, shouldn't we be thinking of ways to reach out as a community and provide constructive criticism to Uber representatives? A widespread dissemination of negativity and bitterness, on its own, is just not helping our cause, guys and gals.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

af_1132 said:


> If Uber really only cares about the company's net worth, which I heard was now north of 16 billion, then how long will it take until there are enough lawsuits, driver strikes, disgruntled riders, and general negativity to either cause Uber Technologies to crumble or switch to 100% driver-less cars, regardless of the downsizing that will occur? A company's net worth alone is not enough to save it from any and all eventualities. What will the countless drivers do who now rely on their Uber income to support their families?
> 
> If we do appreciate the extra or full income we receive from driving with Uber, shouldn't we be thinking of ways to reach out as a community and provide constructive criticism to Uber representatives? A widespread dissemination of negativity and bitterness, on its own, is just not helping our cause, guys and gals.


Let's see what you have to say when you stop being a new member. It doesn't take long to lose all the naivity.


----------



## af_1132 (Sep 26, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Let's see what you have to say when you stop being a new member. It doesn't take long to lose all the nativity.


I'm sorry, but I am just not going to choose to have a negative bitter attitude about Uber. It doesn't matter how many posts I have on this forum, because to me, attitude is a choice that you make everyday, regardless what happens to you.

Don't get me wrong, Uber is not a perfect company. I am not saying that by any means. What I will say is that I have a lot of control over my driving experience, and the majority of my experience is determined by me, not Uber.

I guess I should post more in the advocacy subforum, but anyway, anyone care to chime in about my original issue with the "top reported issue" section of the app?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

af_1132 said:


> I'm sorry, but I am just not going to choose to have a negative bitter attitude about Uber. It doesn't matter how many posts I have on this forum, because to me, attitude is a choice that you make everyday, regardless what happens to you.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Uber is not a perfect company. I am not saying that by any means. What I will say is that I have a lot of control over my driving experience, and the majority of my experience is determined by me, not Uber.
> 
> I guess I should post more in the advocacy subforum, but anyway, anyone care to chime in about my original issue with the "top reported issue" section of the app?


I like your positive thinking don't get me wrong but remember we operate in reality. Reality is uber is about its billions and kissing the pax butt.

Im sure other people on this forum as well as myself have reached out to uber on how to improve things for us drivers only to get some BS nonsense scripted response from an uber representative who probably shouldn't be more than a shift manager at a fast food joint.

I definitely make my uber expierence work for me.

I don't do the bar crowd late at nights anymore.
Sporting events are definetly not worth it.
I stay away from that crappy neighborhoods and don't give two craps if their is a surge.
I sure as hell don't do uber pool.

I do it my way. My car my rules. Drivers hold the power not uber.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

the new ratings is reported issues noticing more and more now. pax are paying surge and are mad and know if they report an issue they get a free credit!!!


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Uber said today that when a rider on surge gives a bad rating they'll soon be asked if they were annoyed at the price, if they say yes then Uber will assume the rating is about price not the driver and take that into consideration. Of course they didnt say what that means, 'take into consideration', that would be sharing information with the drivers.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Uber said today that when a rider on surge gives a bad rating they'll soon be asked if they were annoyed at the price, if they say yes then Uber will assume the rating is about price not the driver and take that into consideration. Of course they didnt say what that means, 'take into consideration', that would be sharing information with the drivers.


A better idea if its a pool or surge that pax should not have the option to rate the driver.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

good luck with that one.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> good luck with that one.


Agreed, makes to much sense.


----------

